# How much does a hog hunt usually cost?



## kdean (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd like to hunt hogs on private land without dogs.  Anybody know how much the going rate is for a day or maybe a weekend?


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 3, 2011)

anywhere from 100-400. anything over 500 is a ripoff. Watch for "trophy fees"/ There is one on here whose rates seem reasonable until you see that he also charges a 1.00$ per pound fee for the hog on top of his other fees!


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hogswat is well worth the money.  I had so much fun Dec. 11th that I had my 2 night trip booked within 2 weeks of getting home...Hal and Lee are top notch.


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 3, 2011)

And the strange thing is that they're considered a very undesirable animal everywhere.  Everybody is trying to turn everything into a buck I guess.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 3, 2011)

Washington95 said:


> And the strange thing is that they're considered a very undesirable animal everywhere.  Everybody is trying to turn everything into a buck I guess.



You are very right buddy


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 4, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> You are very right buddy



Oh yeah! Nothing like charging a farmer to get rid of a hog problem then charging hunters. Capitalism at its best though, and its all good, just jealous I did not think of it first!!


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Get paid by a farmer to control hogs , I wish. Just getting to hunt their farm is hard enough and getting paid by them is not happening, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## treeman101 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have never received a dime from a farmer for killing the hogs.  Thats the reason we charge hunters to pay for the equipment and our time.  I dont get to hunt for free.


----------



## BuckBoy (Jan 8, 2011)

Back to the question at hand... about $250 per day would seem about right. More if you have a guide with dogs. 

http://www.blackcreeklodge.com/Boar_hunting/boar_hunting.html


----------



## jdh4376 (Jan 9, 2011)

isnt there something in the rules about advertising


----------

